# Those funny clothes road bikers wear...



## lopresti (Jun 18, 2010)

Now that I've started riding regularly, can someone tell me the advantages of wearing biking clothes? I ride in a pair of slick gym shorts and a slick gym shirt, both a little loose, and seem to do OK. No chafing on the butt as of yet, but then again I'm only riding about 10-20 miles a day. Air drag isn't a concern for me as I'm not really racing to get anywhere. I am currently averaging about 15 mph. I use a fanny pack and a seat bag to carry what I need.


----------



## dgeesaman (Jun 9, 2010)

Reason 1: Chafing and comfort. If you're not there yet, don't worry you eventually will get there.

Reason 2: To fit in with the other road bikers. Based on the response about shaving legs, they have a reputation for being a bit cranky when someone doesn't try to fit in.

Reason 3: To go faster.


----------



## kritiman (Jul 31, 2006)

For your style of riding you're OK. You may want to wear Andiamo underwerar under your shorts for comfort.
On longer rides you should think about lycra for less air resistance. And they make you feel like Superman!


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

dgeesaman said:


> Reason 1: Chafing and comfort. If you're not there yet, don't worry you eventually will get there.
> 
> Reason 2: To fit in with the other road bikers. Based on the response about shaving legs, they have a reputation for being a bit cranky when someone doesn't try to fit in.
> 
> Reason 3: To go faster.


Dry wicking materials and better fit. Not only does it cool you off, but also makes you faster. 

Everyone hates how ghey bike shorts are, but go on a nice 30 miler with a heat index over 100 and in boxers or briefs. You'll be chafed in places you didn't know existed. The chamois (padding) is where a ton of comfort will come. 

Pockets. You put stuff there and ditch the fanny pack.

Visibility. I'm on the road. If wearing bright clothing protects me from cars, it's a small sacrifice.


----------



## rickm (Oct 24, 2005)

all good points. also, cycling shorts offer compression of the major muscle groups in the leg, increasing power and delaying muscle fatigue. 

other reason, cycling is very much a gentlemenly sport and is much more enjoyable with a group of others cyclists, so for the anti-dork factor, you will feel much more comfortable riding with proper attire.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

They make you go faster, because you think you'll look really dorky if you go slow while wearing them.

I know this works for me.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

rickm said:


> all good points. also, cycling shorts offer compression of the major muscle groups in the leg, increasing power and delaying muscle fatigue.
> 
> other reason, cycling is very much a gentlemenly sport and is much more enjoyable with a group of others cyclists, so for the anti-dork factor, you will feel much more comfortable riding with proper attire.


I suppose the compression could help, but I'd guess most riders who wear them have worn cycling shorts for so long that they can't remember riding without them. The theories about compression wear is somewhat controversial to the actual benefits. I guess the big thing about compression wear is the right amount of pressure on the right areas. My Skins tights feel great on the legs and all in the right places.

Back to the anti-dork factor, cycling apparel tells you a lot about a rider. People always get pissed at this, but it's usually on the money. A lack of cycling clothing usually means that they're not serious riders. UCI Pro Tour kits usually means they're someone who'd like to race but really have no experience. Button down shirt and girl jeans....hipsters. Local shop kits? Serious riders and the ones who you need to learn from.


----------



## dgeesaman (Jun 9, 2010)

spade2you said:


> Back to the anti-dork factor, cycling apparel tells you a lot about a rider. People always get pissed at this, but it's usually on the money. A lack of cycling clothing usually means that they're not serious riders. UCI Pro Tour kits usually means they're someone who'd like to race but really have no experience. Button down shirt and girl jeans....hipsters. Local shop kits? Serious riders and the ones who you need to learn from.


In different sports, wearing expensive, coordinated gear says different things. As a runner, I could tell the fast runners based on if they were wearing sponsored names of if they bought color-coordinated outfits. If in the race I ran along with a very well dressed runner I knew they were running as fast as they could and they could be dropped with a surge or two. The fast guys out of college would wear slightly random outfits and never went shopping for something to wear to a race day. Those guys would usually hang easy for the first half and let loose when they felt like it.

Similar for golf. The guys who had a bag chock full of brand new clubs were the ones who were beginners with a lot of fancy clubs in a bag of the same brand name. Better players don't change clubs as often, and when they do buy new clubs they usually change out the grips first thing. And they rarely use a matching set of clubs from the same exact brand.

In hockey the perfectly coordinated person was a dork. Players who could really play beat up their equipment too quickly to keep everything pretty and matching. You can tell just by one look at a guys skates or gloves.

Dave


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

At 10-20 miles and at 15mph, what you wear is not going to be an issue.

When you start doing 50 miles or more and want to go faster than 20mph, you'll quickly see the advantages of proper cycling attire.


----------



## dysfunction (Apr 2, 2010)

dgeesaman said:


> In hockey the perfectly coordinated person was a dork. Players who could really play beat up their equipment too quickly to keep everything pretty and matching. You can tell just by one look at a guys skates or gloves.


Hockey has it's own odd-ball series of superstitions too... I always wore mismatched home/away stockings.. ALWAYS. 


Back to the subject at hand though.. it's simply more comfortable as has been said, especially for longer rides. Faster? Donno.. I'm too slow to notice


----------



## gardenrunner (Jul 25, 2009)

A lack of cycling clothing usually means that they're not serious riders. 


I don't whole heartedly agree with this statement. Do you mean serious as in "enters races every weekend/belongs to a team" serious? Or do you mean serious as in "someone that really cares about their cycling progression?" I'm someone that falls into the latter category, but I am hands-down lacking cycling attire. It's not a seriousness issue for me, it's a money issue. I have one pair of shorts I wear everytime I go out, I just wash them after every wear. I have one short sleeve jersey I wear a lot(which I just got 2 months ago), but now that it's hot I'm wearing the tri shimmel I own. One of the women in my cycling group even commented that I was wearing the same tri shimmel 2 weekends in a row. I don't think what you wear on the bike makes you serious or not. Isn't the point to just get out and ride in the first place? I do however agree that proper cycling attire is very comfortable and serves its purpose well.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

I can certainly empathize with the money issue. I have three pairs of shorts and two jerseys that actually fit . I supplement the jerseys with some moisture-wicking T-shirts if I'm commuting and don't need jersey pockets. 

I tell myself that when one of the shorts wears out I'll try a set of bibs...but it will have to wait until then.


----------



## milkbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

Wear what you like as long as you are comfortable. Heck, wear it even if it's uncomfortable, it makes no difference to me! 

I think cycling kit looks sharp when you're out riding. Do american football players or baseball players think they look stupid wearing tights? Nope, and I don't see why it should be any different for cyclists.


----------



## lopresti (Jun 18, 2010)

*I'm loving riding...*

but more concerned about keeping my cycling expenses in check. I paid $325 for my bike used, put another $200 in to it to get it in great riding shape. Hate to think I'd be spending more for riding attire than I did my bike. Anyway, I'm comfortable so far in my gym clothes; no butt pain or chafing. My longest ride to date is about 25 miles with no ill effects. Still riding in my New Balance running shoes (with toe clips) and they seem to work fine. I'll probably spring for a pair of MTB shoes sooner or later.


----------



## malanb (Oct 26, 2009)

not only for road bike. also mtb x country. I cant imagine riding in shorts and loose shirt. That sucks. It will not dry nicely, air drag, heat, your shorts gettin caught on the saddle's nose, schaffin, discomfort on a wrinkled short or underwear. no nice tan lines. 
and please buy road bike shoes


----------



## lopresti (Jun 18, 2010)

malanb said:


> not only for road bike. also mtb x country. I cant imagine riding in shorts and loose shirt. That sucks. It will not dry nicely, air drag, heat, your shorts gettin caught on the saddle's nose, schaffin, discomfort on a wrinkled short or underwear. no nice tan lines.
> *and please buy road bike shoes*


Really? Won't the mountain bike shoes suffice? Stiff bottoms, and I can walk in them. My clothing seems comfortable enough, and if I' do decide to start riding with a group and they judge me by what I'm wearing, I don't think I would care to ride with that group to begin with:mad2:


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

dgeesaman said:


> In hockey the perfectly coordinated person was a dork. Players who could really play beat up their equipment too quickly to keep everything pretty and matching. You can tell just by one look at a guys skates or gloves.
> 
> Dave


It's amazing ain't it. I could tell who to look out for, who I could turnstile and about where in the middle of those two the rest were before we even got on the ice.
You can even pick out the guys who had the battle tested stuff but didn't wear it right so you knew they sucked and got the gear from a yardsale or borrowed from a buddy who actually can play.


----------



## SidNitzerglobin (Jun 22, 2010)

Wear what works for you and you feel comfortable in. Also, Judge not lest ye be judged.

I started out on my road bike in MTB chamois and shells and loose fitting technical tees w/ a compression shirt underneath and wound up converting to the stupid sexy Flanders lycra look after a month or two based on the additional heat and drag of the MTB stuff and the better all around functionality of bibs and road jerseys. 

The road shoes are generally a lot stiffer than the MTB shoes (which are in turn much stiffer than your typical running shoe) and have better ventilation. I find that purely for cycling, I like the SPD SL style cleats better than the SPD. They aren't well suited at all for walking around in however. 

I do find it hard to believe that it could be comfortable to ride on a saddle for more than 15-20 miles w/o some kind of chamois, but maybe I just have a particularly sensitive ass or really crappy saddles.


----------



## lopresti (Jun 18, 2010)

SidNitzerglobin said:


> Wear what works for you and you feel comfortable in. Also, Judge not lest ye be judged.
> 
> I started out on my road bike in MTB chamois and shells and loose fitting technical tees w/ a compression shirt underneath and wound up converting to the stupid sexy Flanders lycra look after a month or two based on the additional heat and drag of the MTB stuff and the better all around functionality of bibs and road jerseys.
> 
> ...


Well, I guess one's comfort level is more or less subjective. I get on my bike in my jogging shorts and shirt, running shoes and my biking gloves and helmet, ride for a couple of hours with no ill effects. I guess I'll have to push it a bit more to see if my choice of clothing is going to eventually turn against me.


----------



## js1221 (Aug 15, 2008)

Wear what you want, as long as it is comfortable. Someday you may want to pick up a pair of lycra shorts and give them a try, especially if you start riding for longer stretchs. I started out riding in MTB shorts, swearing I would never pull on a pair of lycra shorts. After trying a cheap pair, which felt like wearing a diaper I was absolutely sure I would not wear them. I was convinced to try a pair of better quality shorts and now I cannot imagine riding without them. I have moved up to bib shorts and never looked back.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

What do you mean funny? Let me understand this cause, ya know maybe it's me, I'm a little f***ed up maybe, but I'm funny how? I mean funny like I'm a clown? I amuse you? I make you laugh? I'm here to f***n' amuse you? What do you mean funny? Funny how? How am I funny?


----------



## lopresti (Jun 18, 2010)

Now that's funny.


----------



## kykr13 (Apr 12, 2008)

lopresti said:


> Anyway, I'm comfortable so far in my gym clothes; no butt pain or chafing. My longest ride to date is about 25 miles with no ill effects.


No ill efects, no pain or chafing? No problem. You'll know if/when you need to do something different. Good for you for not trying to blow your budget just to look cool.


----------



## lopresti (Jun 18, 2010)

If i spend another cent on this newest passion, my wife will kill me (not really). Anyway, between the sailboat, motorcycle and now this bicycle, my discretionary spending is just about topped out. But I'd rather sell the motorcycle and get more into biking as I get older. I think cycling will serve me better in the long run.


----------



## hrstrat57 (Mar 16, 2008)

I do most of my riding with black Canari mountain bike shorts....I actually have 2 pair....I think I got them at Dick's sporting goods....real nice, I like them a lot and you won't look too goofy walking around town when you stop for a snack.....

As for tops I love the UA heat short sleeves....outstanding...I have a neon Canari Zephyr vest that works well on top of the UA shirts. 

I have compression road bike shorts if I take off on a serious ride....doesn't seem to happen much these days unfortunately..... I still do not own a goofy roadie tight shirt....but the day is coming soon I fear.

I use Shimano SPD clipless pedals with mountain bike shoes as well.....again sacrifice a little performance to be able to blend in with the general public a little better when off the bike.


----------



## lopresti (Jun 18, 2010)

*thanks for the input...*

I'm looking at a pair of MTB shoes as an alternative. Sacrificing performance for me is not an issue. I'll never race, never compete. As far as clothing goes, my slick gym shorts seem to do the trick as do my slick gym shirts. Both are snug enough for me not to feel much clothing drag. Whether they slow me down is really not a concern either. According to my Cateye, I've been averaging about 16-17 mph on my rides of about 20 miles, and I'm still very comfortable. The MTB shoes are definitely something I want to try. I'll take a look at those Canari mountain bike shorts also. Do they have padding or a built-in chamois ?


----------



## joesheets (Jun 21, 2010)

RJP Diver said:


> What do you mean funny? Let me understand this cause, ya know maybe it's me, I'm a little f***ed up maybe, but I'm funny how? I mean funny like I'm a clown? I amuse you? I make you laugh? I'm here to f***n' amuse you? What do you mean funny? Funny how? How am I funny?




God...Do I love Pesci!!
Greatest mob movie ever!


----------



## hrstrat57 (Mar 16, 2008)

lopresti said:


> I'm looking at a pair of MTB shoes as an alternative. Sacrificing performance for me is not an issue. I'll never race, never compete. As far as clothing goes, my slick gym shorts seem to do the trick as do my slick gym shirts. Both are snug enough for me not to feel much clothing drag. Whether they slow me down is really not a concern either. According to my Cateye, I've been averaging about 16-17 mph on my rides of about 20 miles, and I'm still very comfortable. The MTB shoes are definitely something I want to try. I'll take a look at those Canari mountain bike shorts also. Do they have padding or a built-in chamois ?


Come in both versions....mine are chamois...either would be a huge upgrade for you in comfort...

The vest I have is a Pearl Izumi Zephyr.


----------



## josephr (Jun 17, 2010)

hrstrat57 said:


> I have compression road bike shorts if I take off on a serious ride....doesn't seem to happen much these days unfortunately..... I still do not own a goofy roadie tight shirt....but the day is coming soon I fear.



funny---I wear road shorts when I MTB as the baggy ones get way too hot, etc. 
When I road bike though, I wear MTB jerseys as the road jerseys are 1) way too goofy and 2) don't seem to fit me right -- they're made for skinny people, I guess. 

Any suggestions out there on where to get road jerseys that aren't goofy lookin'??


----------



## SidNitzerglobin (Jun 22, 2010)

josephr said:


> funny---I wear road shorts when I MTB as the baggy ones get way too hot, etc.
> When I road bike though, I wear MTB jerseys as the road jerseys are 1) way too goofy and 2) don't seem to fit me right -- they're made for skinny people, I guess.
> 
> Any suggestions out there on where to get road jerseys that aren't goofy lookin'??


I got a couple of good ones at Performance Bicycle. A Pearl Izumi and a Garneau. 

I was having to get XXLs in most of the Specialized jersey to have them not feel binding in the shoulders and arms and short in the torso which would lead to a bit of flappage in the wind and tenting down the zipper. Both the Pearl and the LG ones I picked up fit very nicely in XL, not skin tight at all but not puffing up sail-like in the wind either. Seem to perform just as well if not better from a wicking and ventilation perspective and were cheaper to boot. 

As far as goofy looking, that's very much a matter of personal taste, but most brands have a wide variety of jerseys available that don't make you look like a rolling billboard/wannabe boy racer.


----------



## lopresti (Jun 18, 2010)

I'll swing by REI on my way to work today to see what they have. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## josephr (Jun 17, 2010)

SidNitzerglobin said:


> I got a couple of good ones at Performance Bicycle. A Pearl Izumi and a Garneau.
> 
> I was having to get XXLs in most of the Specialized jersey to have them not feel binding in the shoulders and arms and short in the torso which would lead to a bit of flappage in the wind and tenting down the zipper. Both the Pearl and the LG ones I picked up fit very nicely in XL, not skin tight at all but not puffing up sail-like in the wind either. Seem to perform just as well if not better from a wicking and ventilation perspective and were cheaper to boot.
> 
> As far as goofy looking, that's very much a matter of personal taste, but most brands have a wide variety of jerseys available that don't make you look like a rolling billboard/wannabe boy racer.



I was in my Performance store a couple of weeks ago and it seemed like they had a huge selection of the goofy variety (eg: rolling billboard/wannabe boy racer). I tried on a Descente (my Descente shorts rock!) and a PI but both were too tight. I didn't try on the XXL as I thought it might be too long in back as the XL was plenty long for me. I guess I'll try on a few more next time I'm in there. Actually sort of like the MTB jerseys though as most have zippered pockets and I have a tendency to lose stuff. Thanks!


----------



## Dcmkx2000 (Mar 18, 2010)

Just came from Performance Bike and bought their ultra shorts and ultra bibs. I never considered bibs but the guy insisted for me to try them on. I think they feel great. There is no waste band constriction feeling no matter how you move. 

Here is the question.....are you supposed to wear a jersey/some type of shirt over or under bibs?


----------



## SidNitzerglobin (Jun 22, 2010)

Dcmkx2000 said:


> Just came from Performance Bike and bought their ultra shorts and ultra bibs. I never considered bibs but the guy insisted for me to try them on. I think they feel great. There is no waste band constriction feeling no matter how you move.
> 
> Here is the question.....are you supposed to wear a jersey/some type of shirt over or under bibs?


Jersey goes over the bibs. I usually wear a base layer (UA Metal or fitted Heat Gear tank) as well. 

I suppose you could go topless if you don't mind the wrestler look and have someone to help with sunscreen application on your back...


----------



## Dcmkx2000 (Mar 18, 2010)

Do i have to wear a base layer with bibs?


----------



## Dcmkx2000 (Mar 18, 2010)

Do i have to wear a base layer with bibs?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Dcmkx2000 said:


> Do i have to wear a base layer with bibs?


It's not necessary, but you can if you want. Although I have a pair of Louis Garneaux bibs (non team issue) and the suspenders tend to itch after a while.


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

Dcmkx2000 said:


> Do i have to wear a base layer with bibs?


No. I never do, except when it's cold. When it's hot, it's just me, a jersey, and some bibs.


----------



## WaitWienie (Feb 15, 2010)

I came from MTB into road biking so for the longest time I would ride with my FOX undershorts and loose jersey with my MTB shoes. I was comfortable and it worked. I ended up getting a bib and jersey and I wont go back when Im on the road bike its so much more comfortable... I even find it more comfortable to wear my bib shorts when on longer XC rides. I recently had the chance this last weekend to try a nice pair of road shoes. Needless to say it took a while to get use to clipping them in but I felt a difference, now I want a pair. There is a reason they make specific clothing and apparel for each, although they might transfer over I have found it more beneficial to just bite the bullet and be specific myself.

Chris


----------

